# Norwegian: homecoming



## Grefsen

I'd like to know what some of the possible ways are of writing "homecoming" *på norsk.*

One meaning of "homecoming" is simply returning "home" to the place where one grew up.  In my particular example I want to use a word or expression that describes the experience of an athlete, such as a soccer (*fotball*) player who grew up in a small town and played for the local club, but then later in their career they return home as a member of a much larger club to play a match (usually a Cup match) against their former hometown club.  

Here's an example:

When LSK Kvinner played Raufoss in the NM Cup it was a homecoming for LSK Kvinner goalkeeper coach Bente Nordby who grew up in the small town of Raufoss and first played football there. 

 Here is my attempt at writing this in Norwegian:

Når LSK Kvinner spilte Raufoss i NM Cup var det en hjemkomst for LSK Kvinner keepertrener Bente Nordby som vokste opp i den lille byen Raufoss og først spilte fotball der.

Would it be correct for me to use *hjemkomst* in this sentence to mean "homecoming"?


----------



## myšlenka

Grefsen said:


> Når LSK Kvinner spilte Raufoss i NM Cup var det en hjemkomst for LSK Kvinner keepertrener Bente Nordby som vokste opp i den lille byen Raufoss og først spilte fotball der.
> 
> Would it be correct for me to use *hjemkomst* in this sentence to mean "homecoming"?


Hi,
I have never seen _hjemkomst_ used in relation to sports like that. I wouldn't infer on the basis of _hjemkomst_ that she used to play for the local team. If that's your intended meaning, I think you need a more elaborate construction like "_spiller mot sin tidligere klubb"_ or something along similar lines.

Maybe someone else has a better solution.


----------



## Grefsen

myšlenka said:


> Hi,
> I have never seen _hjemkomst_ used in relation to sports like that.


Hei, takk for raskt svar.    I'm interested to know how you would use *hjemkomst?  *


----------



## Cerb

With homecoming being an American tradition, I don't think it's possible to find a Norwegian word that captures the entire meaning of it. "Hjemkomst" works for the literal meaning of arriving (back at home), and while I think it works in your translation, something is lost in translation.


----------



## Grefsen

Cerb said:


> With homecoming being an American tradition, I don't think it's possible to find a Norwegian word that captures the entire meaning of it.


Tusen takk for det *Cerb!* 



Cerb said:


> "Hjemkomst" works for the literal meaning of arriving (back at home), and while I think it works in your translation, something is lost in translation.


What about for the example of a Norwegian soldier returning from military duty and being welcomed home by family and friends?  This could be called a "homecoming" in English and am wondering if you have a Norwegian word or expression other than *hjemkomst* to describe this?


----------



## myšlenka

Grefsen said:


> What about for the example of a Norwegian soldier returning from military duty and being welcomed home by family and friends?  This could be called a "homecoming" in English and am wondering if you have a Norwegian word or expression other than *hjemkomst* to describe this?


Hi,
_hjemkomst_ does not really work in this context either. We would use _å dimme_ which basically means being sent home after the initial military service. They may be _en_ _dimmefest_ afterwards but I don't think family and friends will attend this party.


----------



## Grefsen

myšlenka said:


> Hi,
> _hjemkomst_ does not really work in this context either. We would use _å dimme_ which basically means being sent home after the initial military service. They may be _en_ _dimmefest_ afterwards but I don't think family and friends will attend this party.


In the U.S., a military homecoming is typically quite a special occasion.  If you live in a city that has a military base, there is usually a story during the evening news that shows family members welcoming back their loved ones when they first arrive home.  Is the verb *å dimme *only used for those returning from their required military service, or can it also used for career military personnel returning from a tour of duty?


----------



## NorwegianNYC

Clarification: *dimme* is a colloquial term for _dimittere_ = discharge, demobilize (English has _remit_ = "send back", so Latin _de-mittere_ is to "send off").
As for *hjemkomst*: In Norwegian, this refers to a return, and probably sees more use in the meaning "return to where you started", than to home. I also suspect it is a slightly dated term.


----------



## Grefsen

NorwegianNYC said:


> Clarification: *dimme* is a colloquial term for _dimittere_ = discharge, demobilize (English has _remit_ = "send back", so Latin _de-mittere_ is to "send off").


Tusen takk for det! 



NorwegianNYC said:


> As for *hjemkomst*: In Norwegian, this refers to a return, and probably sees more use in the meaning "return to where you started", than to home. I also suspect it is a slightly dated term.


Takk for en god forklaring. 

Going back to my original question about "homecoming," it looks like this might be an example of an English word that is untranslatable into Norwegian.


----------



## Grefsen

myšlenka said:


> Hi,
> I have never seen _hjemkomst_ used in relation to sports like that. I wouldn't infer on the basis of _hjemkomst_ that she used to play for the local team. If that's your intended meaning, I think you need a more elaborate construction like "_spiller mot sin tidligere klubb"_ or something along similar lines.


Would most Norwegians understand me if I write that Bente Nordby is "returning to her roots" by going back to her hometown?

Når LSK Kvinner spilte Raufoss i NM Cup var det *en tilbakevending til sine røtter* for LSK Kvinner keepertrener Bente Nordby som vokste opp i denne lille byen, og spilte sin første klubbfotball for Raufoss.


----------



## myšlenka

Hi,
one question: are you writing about the match or about Bente Nordby?
Your sentence is understandable but it is a bit "heavy" in my opinion.


----------



## Grefsen

myšlenka said:


> Hi,
> one question: are you writing about the match or about Bente Nordby?


In my example, the focus is more on Bente Nordby's homecoming, especially since she is no longer an active player (she retired from club football in 2009).  In the opinion of many football experts Nordby was the best goalkeeper to ever play women's football, so having her return with a large club such as LSK Kvinner back to Raufoss, the small town she grew up, would be quite special.



myšlenka said:


> Your sentence is understandable but it is a bit "heavy" in my opinion.


Would you please explain to me what you mean by "a bit heavy"?

På forhånd takk!


----------



## NorwegianNYC

The word _tilbakevending_ is awfully heavy. Norwegian would not (unlike English) use a noun in this situation, but a verb+adverb. Lokk at the revisions below:

*Da* LSK Kvinner spilte Raufoss i NM Cup var det _*å vende/komme tilbake til røttene*_ [or: å komme hjem] for LSK Kvinner_*s*_ keepertrener Bente Nordby, som vokste opp i denne lille byen, og spilte sin første klubbfotball for Raufoss.


----------



## Grefsen

NorwegianNYC said:


> *Da* LSK Kvinner spilte Raufoss i NM Cup var det _*å vende/komme tilbake til røttene*_ [or: å komme hjem] for LSK Kvinner_*s*_ keepertrener Bente Nordby, som vokste opp i denne lille byen, og spilte sin første klubbfotball for Raufoss.


Takk for hjelpen og takk for rettet feilene mine. 

I like your suggestion of using _*å komme hjem *_for "homecoming."


----------



## Claribelsofia

I think you should add "mot" ("against") before Raufoss. Another suggestion for your phrase might be as follows: Da LSK Kvinner spilte mot Raufoss i NM Cup møtte LSK Kvinners keepertrener Bente Nordby sin tidligere hjemmeklubb fra barneårene.


----------



## NorwegianNYC

I like it. Perhaps one additional edit: 





Claribelsofia said:


> Da LSK Kvinner spilte mot Raufoss i NM Cup møtte LSK Kvinners keepertrener Bente Nordby sin tidligere hjemmeklubb fra barneårene.


 Da LSK Kvinner spilte mot Raufoss i cupen, møtte LSK Kvinners keepertrener Bente Nordby sin gamle klubb fra barneårene.


----------

